# ما هو الرشم؟



## loly_oct (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 
*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

*أعزائي ... هل لكم أن تتفضلو و تشرحو لي معنى الرشم بالتفصيل؟؟*
*لقد سمعت القليل عنه و اود ان اعرف عنه بالتفصيل، خطواته و مدى ضرورته و الهدف منه **و من أول من قام به ؟الفرق بينه و بين التعميد؟...*

*و حبذا لو وجد نصوص من الكتاب المقدس مصاحبة لشرحكم*
*ولكم جزيل الشكر *

*السلام عليكم و الرحمة*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*تقصدى الميرون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا الرشم بزيت القنديل فى مسحة المرضى؟؟؟
ولا الرشم بالمية فى اللقان ؟؟؟
ناخد الاولى
التدشين فى العهد القديم يعنى التخصيص لله 
كان بيمسح الملوك والكهنة وانية المذبح لتخصيصهم للرب الاله
كما قال الرب لموسى النبى فى سفر الخروج
**وَأَنْتَ تَأْخُذُ لَكَ أَفْخَرَ الأَطْيَابِ: مُرًّا  قَاطِرًا خَمْسَ مِئَةِ شَاقِل، وَقِرْفَةً عَطِرَةً نِصْفَ ذلِكَ:  مِئَتَيْنِ وَخَمْسِينَ، وَقَصَبَ الذَّرِيرَةِ مِئَتَيْنِ وَخَمْسِينَ،*
*24 وَسَلِيخَةً خَمْسَ مِئَةٍ بِشَاقِلِ الْقُدْسِ، وَمِنْ زَيْتِ الزَّيْتُونِ هِينًا.*
*25 وَتَصْنَعُهُ دُهْنًا مُقَدَّسًا لِلْمَسْحَةِ. عِطْرَ عِطَارَةٍ صَنْعَةَ الْعَطَّارِ. دُهْنًا مُقَدَّسًا لِلْمَسْحَةِ يَكُونُ.*
*
ودا تقريبا نفس المواد الىل بتستخدمها الكنيسة الى اليوم فى صناعة زيت الميرون لمسحة المؤمنين والكنائس والهياكل واوانى المذبح والايقونات لتخصيصهم للرب لكن بيضاف اليها خميرة
والخميرة دا جزء من الحنوط الىل كانت موضوعة على جسد ربنا يسوع المسيح وهو فى القبر 
والميرون دا بيوزع على الكنائس كلها لتستخدم فى التدشين 
سواء المؤمنين الجدد او الكنائس او كل ما يخص الكنائس من مذابح واوانى وايقونات
*


----------



## loly_oct (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
*أخي العزيز *apostle.paul

*الرشم الذي أقصده ليس للمرضى، بل أعتقد الميرون الذي يقوم به الكاهن للذين يدخلون في الدين المسيحي و جميع المسيحين بشكل عام..*
*سمعت بأنه كالتعميد ،و أنه ضروري لأي مسيحي للحماية من الشيطان او ما شابه لكنني لم أفهم خطواته و أهدافه بشكل واضح و اريد أن أتأكد من المعلومة من مصدرها الأساسي و من المسيحيين أنفسهم ..*
*أتمنى أن تفيدوني و شكرا لكم..*
*السلام عليكم و الرحمة*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 نوفمبر 2011)

> *سمعت  بأنه كالتعميد ،و أنه ضروري لأي مسيحي للحماية من الشيطان او ما شابه لكنني  لم أفهم خطواته و أهدافه بشكل واضح و اريد أن أتأكد من المعلومة من مصدرها  الأساسي و من المسيحيين أنفسهم ..*


*لا مش للحماية من الشيطان او غيره
سر الميرون او مسحة الميرون كما قولت هو لتدشين نفس الانسان وسكنى روح الله فيه*
*خطواته انه بيرشم بالزيت 36 رشمة بترتيب معين لو عايزة تعرفيه ممكن اقولهولك
والبالغين بيكتفى بالاماكن الظاهرة ويحل روح الله على الشخص المؤمن الجديد بوضع اليد
**



*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 نوفمبر 2011)

> * لأي مسيحي للحماية من الشيطان او ما شابه*


مسن قالك كدة؟
انا فاهم قصدك كويس على فكرة
خش هنا هتفهم
الرد على شبه كيف يتم رشم المراة ردا على معاذ عليان


----------



## loly_oct (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*



apostle.paul قال:


> *لا مش للحماية من الشيطان او غيره*
> *سر الميرون او مسحة الميرون كما قولت هو لتدشين نفس الانسان وسكنى روح الله فيه*
> 
> 
> ​


 


*أخي العزيز  apostle.paul*
*شكرا جزيلا للتوضيح البسيط ...اذا سمحت اخي الكريم هل يمكنك ان تبين لي الفرق بين الرشم و التعميد من حيث الهدف؟ انا كنت اعتقد بأن التعميد هو للتخصيص للرب فأرجو ان تشرح لي اذا تكرمت...*






سرجيوُس قال:


> مسن قالك كدة؟
> انا فاهم قصدك كويس على فكرة
> خش هنا هتفهم
> الرد على شبه كيف يتم رشم المراة ردا على معاذ عليان


 
*أخي العزيز سرجيوُس*
*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع ، كان مفيدا جدا، لقد سمعت عن الرشم و اكون صريحة معك لم يكن الكلام عن طقوسه أبدا كما تم شرحه في الموضوع، لذلك قررت أنا أسأل و أتأكد من المسيحيين أنفسهم و انا سعيدة لأنني سألتكم ..*
*فأنا دائما أقول لا تحكم بعد الاستماع لطرف واحد، لابد من الاستماع للطرفين..هل يمكن لك اخي الكريم ان توضح لي العلاقة او الفرق بينه و بين التعميد من حيث الهدف؟؟*
*ولك جزيل الشكر*
*اسمحوا لي اعزائي بسؤال اخير ضمن الموضوع... هل كان المسيح عليه السلام يطبق الرشم بنفسه؟؟ لانني كما اذكر كان انه كان يعمد الناس ...*

*ارجو ان تعذروني و ان تصححوني ان اخطأت*
*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 نوفمبر 2011)

> *كنت اعتقد بأن التعميد هو للتخصيص للرب فأرجو ان تشرح لي اذا تكرمت...*


*غُسْلِ الْمِيلاَدِ الثَّانِي وَتَجْدِيدِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ*
*المعمودية ميلاد تانى
فيها نخلع الانسان العتيق الفاسد
انسان الخطية
ونلبس المسيح
** إِذًا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ: الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا.*
*وحينما نحصل على الطبيعة الجديدة البهية 
تصير نفوسنا هياكل نقية لسكنى روح الله فى مسحة الميرون*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*(Titus 1:15) كُلُّ شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ لِلطَّاهِرِينَ، وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ طَاهِراً، بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضاً وَضَمِيرُهُمْ.*


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 نوفمبر 2011)

> فأنا دائما أقول لا تحكم بعد الاستماع لطرف واحد، لابد من الاستماع للطرفين.


احيكى على كلامك هذا لانه كثيرا ما نسمع كلام كوضع القسيس يده فى مناطق حساسة وهكذا لذلك نشكر الله انك تفهمتى هذا الامر ونشكر الله اننا قد بينا فشل وجهل من يقول هذا ..


> *.هل يمكن لك اخي الكريم ان توضح لي العلاقة او الفرق بينه و بين التعميد من حيث الهدف؟؟*


هناك اسرار للكنيسة من تلك الاسرار هناك سران (المعمودية وسير الميرون)فالمعمودية
ناتى لنقطة اخرى وهى هدف كل منهما وهنا سوف اجيب بايجاذ لان الحديث قد دفع الاباء لكتابة كتب كثيرة لا تحصى
1\اهمية المعمودية كما قال المسيح:ـ"فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (مت28: 19)
"*من آمن واعتمد خلص*" (مر16: 16
فالمعمودية امر من السيد المسيح وايضا لكى يخلص من تعمد وهناك رموز كثيرة فى العهد القديم يؤمن به اليهود
2\اهمية سر الميرون فهذا الدهن كان للتكريس او للتخصيص
بواسطتة تلك المسحة يحل الروح القدوس,يستخدم فى مسحة الكهنة والانبياء(لحد الان اتكلم من العهد القديم ولم ادخل فى العهد الجديد حتى الان)




> *اسمحوا لي اعزائي بسؤال اخير ضمن الموضوع... هل كان المسيح عليه السلام يطبق الرشم بنفسه؟؟ لانني كما اذكر كان انه كان يعمد الناس ...*


من قال لك ان المسيح قام بالتعميد؟او عمد احد؟؟
السيد المسيح جاء بعد ان كان الرشم او الدهن ,فما كانن منه الا انه لم يرفض هذا فكما وضحت ان العهد القديم كان يقوم بالمسحة وجاء السيد المسيح ولم يرفضة
"يسوع الذي من الناصرة كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة الذي جال يصنع خيرا ويشفي  جميع المتسلط عليهم ابليس لان الله ان معه" (أع10: 38) "الذي فيه ايضا انتم اذ سمعتم كلمة الحق انجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه ايضا اذ امنتم ختمتم  بروح الموعد القدوس" (أف1: 13) "روح الرب علي لانه مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني  لاشفي المنكسري القلوب لانادي للماسورين بالاطلاق وللعمي بالبصر وارسل المنسحقين في  الحرية" (لو4: 18). "احببت البر وابغضت الاثم من اجل ذلك مسحك الله الهك بزيت  الابتهاج اكثر من شركائك" (عب1: 9).
كل تلك الايات تثبت ان السيد المسيح نفسه قد رُشم او دُهن 
  gbu


----------



## DAWOODx (9 نوفمبر 2011)

loly_oct قال:


> *اسمحوا لي اعزائي بسؤال اخير ضمن الموضوع... هل كان المسيح عليه السلام يطبق الرشم بنفسه؟؟*
> 
> *لانني كما اذكرانه كان يعمد الناس?? ...*


 
*1_**فلما علم الرب ان الفريسيين سمعوا ان يسوع يصير و يعمد تلاميذ اكثر من يوحنا.*
*2 _مع ان يسوع نفسه لم يكن يعمد بل تلاميذه. (يو 4)

سلام ومحبه
ــــــــــــــــ*​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167727
*​


----------



## loly_oct (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*​*اعزائي apostle.paul ,HABIB YAS03,سرجيوُس، DAWOODx و Molka Molkan*
*لكم جميعا مني جزيل الشكر لمشاركاتكم و توضيحكم*
*فعلا ما سمعته كان مختلفا تماما، فشكرا لتصحيحكم معلوماتي...*

* أريد أن أتأكد من أن المعلومة وصلتني بشكل صحيح ...*
*ما فهمته أن التعميد هو لتنقية هيكل الانسان من الخطيئة و ميلاده الجديد أما الرشم فهو يأتي بعده للتخصيص للرب أي ليسكن روح الله او الروح القدس في هذا الهيكل الجديد النقي ...و المسيح عليه السلام لم يقم في حياته بتعميد أو رشم أحد لكنه علم تلاميذه..*

*أتمنى أن تصححوني ان أخطأت*
*لكم كل الشكر *
*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله*


----------



## The light of JC (10 نوفمبر 2011)

المسيح هو ملك السلام و ليس عليه السلام ..


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جمبل منك ان تريد ان تعرف عن المسيحية من اصحابها وليس من غيرهم


----------

